# 100 day burpee challenge



## reed11b (Feb 20, 2013)

Doing a 100 day burpee challenge. If any of you sissies want to join me, just let me know. Looking at you amlove21!
Reed


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2013)

I was going to do it but I hate burpee's more than I putting on pants, which I don't do every day

Now I want to like your "Hate".


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 20, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Doing a 100 day burpee challenge. If any of you sissies want to join me, just let me know. Looking at you amlove21!
> Reed


 

Ladies don't burp.

LL


----------



## policemedic (Feb 20, 2013)

100 burpees/day x 100 days?


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 20, 2013)

policemedic said:


> 100 burpees/day x 100 days?


 
1 burpee day 1, 2 burpee's day 2, ect.

Should be 5,000+ burpee's by day 100.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 20, 2013)

Hillclimb nailed it. So who's in?
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 20, 2013)

5050 to be exact.  That's fascinating.  It's 1/2 the number x the number +1.  I wonder if that works for all numbers like that...


----------



## Atlas (Feb 20, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Doing a 100 day burpee challenge. If any of you sissies want to join me, just let me know. Looking at you amlove21!
> Reed


I'm in.  I need all the PT I can get.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 20, 2013)

What the hell.  I'm in.  Starting when?


----------



## reed11b (Feb 20, 2013)

Right now. Or the 15th, in which case you owe me 21 and will do 7 tomorrow.
Reed

Day 2: two burpees.
Reed

Day 2: two burpees.
Reed


----------



## HappyEngineer (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 21, 2013)

Day 2= 2 done, 5047 to go....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Day 2= 2 done, 5048 to go....


Didn't you do 1 on day 1?  
You should be at 5047.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 21, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Didn't you do 1 on day 1?
> You should be at 5047.


 
Like I said,



policemedic said:


> Day 2= 2 done, 5047 to go....


 
:-"


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 21, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Ladies don't burp.
> 
> LL


 
Didn't say I'm a lady now did I?  

I'm in.  Started yesterday.  I _know_ I'm going to regret this.

LL


----------



## HappyEngineer (Feb 21, 2013)

21+7=28=buyback done


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 21, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Day 2: two burpees.
> Reed


So according to Google, this is a burpee:






...why can't ya'll do like 30 burpees per day?


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 22, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> ...why can't ya'll do like 30 burpees per day?


 
Riiight... I don't see *you* stepping up to the challenge...  :-"

LL


----------



## booker (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in, I hate burpees more than, well, anything.  Maybe that will change by the end of all this.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 22, 2013)

Day 3: 3 burpees.
Get on it.
Reed


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2013)

Day 3 in the can.


----------



## HappyEngineer (Feb 23, 2013)

8 Burpees + 12 more just in case. Pretty much my whole squad is doing  this as well.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 23, 2013)

Day 4: 4 burpees.
EZ PZ
Reed


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 23, 2013)

In.
Day 4, 4 burps.
So far my 3 boys are hanging.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 23, 2013)

Did my 4.

LL


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 24, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Riiight... I don't see *you* stepping up to the challenge... :-"
> 
> LL


Alright, you got me. I'm in and just did my 4 burpees.

This should be interesting. I realize this is a daily activity but I'm already wondering if I can even make 60!


----------



## reed11b (Feb 24, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Alright, you got me. I'm in and just did my 4 burpees.
> 
> This should be interesting. I realize this is a daily activity but I'm already wondering if I can even make 60!


You still owe me 6. If you do 11 today, you will be caught up.
Reed


----------



## HappyEngineer (Feb 24, 2013)

9 burpees
plus training with my PILL


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 24, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Alright, you got me. I'm in and just did my 4 burpees.
> 
> This should be interesting. I realize this is a daily activity but I'm already wondering if I can even make 60!


 
How old are you?

LL


----------



## reed11b (Feb 24, 2013)

Day 5: 5 burpees.
No rest for the wicked.
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 24, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Day 5: 5 burpees.
> *No rest for the wicked.*
> Reed


 
Indeed. Plus the 1.4 mile morning walk. I am NOT looking forward to my Pilates classes this week. I just started them last week and the combo of the 3 activities is going to kill me.  :dead:

Or cure me... 

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay - in! (And caught up with what I owe!)

Now everyone else get on board and bend .... er, Burp and damn thrust!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 25, 2013)

reed11b said:


> You still owe me 6. If you do 11 today, you will be caught up.
> Reed


Done!



LibraryLady said:


> How old are you?
> 
> LL


I'm still in my 30s but all this being in the office most of the time is gradually making me fat. LOL!


----------



## reed11b (Feb 25, 2013)

Day 6: 6 burpees done to the amusement of the other SEATAC passengers.
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 25, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> ... I'm still in my 30s but all this being in the office most of the time is gradually making me fat. LOL!


 
Well, I'm 49 and definitely sporting too much weight, so just try to keep up with me, ya hear?

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok I will catch up and participate. 

Since I had no idea WTF a burpee is, I found this.  OMG.   http://artofmanliness.com/2010/01/27/the-burpee-the-one-exercise-to-rule-them-all/


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 25, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Ok I will catch up and participate.
> 
> Since I had no idea WTF a burpee is, I found this. OMG.  http://artofmanliness.com/2010/01/27/the-burpee-the-one-exercise-to-rule-them-all/


 
Remember this when working out. Awesome post for getting in shape.

https://www.facebook.com/wronafit/posts/271427272988889

ETA:  Tried doing them in the evening. Def prefer in the morning. Got my 6 done!

LL


----------



## reed11b (Feb 26, 2013)

Gooood morning Washington DC; seven burpees.
Reed


----------



## HappyEngineer (Feb 26, 2013)

10 burpees


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 26, 2013)

Buy in complete.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 26, 2013)

Got mine in for day 6 and 7!



LibraryLady said:


> Well, I'm 49 and definitely sporting too much weight, so just try to keep up with me, ya hear?
> 
> LL


Yes, Ma'am!


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 26, 2013)

Day 7: 20 for giggles. (33 straight yesterday).  Needs work.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 27, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Day 7: 20 for giggles. (33 straight yesterday).  Needs work.



Solid, I find keeping my legs wider in the drop to the ground helps smooth out and quicken the back to feet; shortens the 'upstroke' if you will. I was holding off for a few days to try and time the buy in set and complete my 28 in a set time.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugh sick, 8 burpees.
Reed


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 27, 2013)

8 today.  25 extra.  So far all my 3 boys and 1 of their friends are keeping up (ages 7, 9, 9, 12).
Proper form now will make it easier later.  Poor form now will not strengthen you and may cause injury.
Hint:  don't wear a frickin' huge dive watch while doing this.  D'oh!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 27, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Remember this when working out. Awesome post for getting in shape.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wronafit/posts/271427272988889


 
I am working out with a trainer...she is kicking my ass in a good way.  I don't go near FB...what's it say?


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 27, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> I am working out with a trainer...she is kicking my ass in a good way. I don't go near FB...what's it say?


 
It's an excellent article about scaling - you don't have to log into FB to see it.  I checked.

LL


----------



## reed11b (Feb 28, 2013)

99% sure I have the Ebola virus. 9 burpees.
Reed


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 1, 2013)

Catching up -- day 8 and 9 in.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 1, 2013)

It is DEFINITELY the Ebola Virus. 10 snot flinging burpees. Drill weekend, may not be able to post day 11 and 12 till I get back, but they will be done.
Reed


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 1, 2013)

23 for yesterday and today


----------



## reed11b (Mar 2, 2013)

Must have been a rare 48 hour Ebola strain. 11 burpees 
Reed

12 burpees.
Reed
P.S. anyone know the misfire procedures for a snot-rocket misfire?


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 3, 2013)

Since I am home on Con Leave yet not supposed to be doing any physical training I decided I couldn't go another day without doing something so I tried burpees today. 34 was all I could muscle out...
These were a lot easier to do when I had two calves and knees... (sigh)


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 4, 2013)

13 burpees


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2013)

Sigh... 40+ hours of driving in the last 5 days + a funeral service and time with friends and a cold (thank you, Troll) - I'm a couple days behind... - sigh... just added them up - gots to do 46 to catch up.  Might have to spread it out over 2 days.

LL


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 4, 2013)

13 + 34. Figured it was proper add an extra "buy-in" today after the set posted last night.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 5, 2013)

Catching up: 46 burpees.


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 6, 2013)

Even though I completely stand behind my avatar, my wife (who truly has a love/hate relationship with burpees) and I are in.  Obviously a late start, so we will play some catch up over the next couple of days so we hit our 5050 total the same day everyone else does.  We should be caught up to everyone else by Friday.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 6, 2013)

Day 15: 42 burpees (15+14+13). What is the largest number of burpees you have ever done in one set?
Reed


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 6, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Day 15: 42 burpees (15+14+13). What is the largest number of burpees you have ever done in one set?
> Reed


 
100 in the SFQC but that was 8 years ago... wow the time sure flies.

With that, and since my Physical Therapist isn't here to stop me, I am in too. Today I mustered out 43 but it took quite a while longer than it should. OMG I had forgotten how much I hated this damn exercise.

((X_sf: Not ratting me out to Kelly...especially since LL is in and I haven't seen you post in here yet.))


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 6, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Day 15: 42 burpees (15+14+13). What is the largest number of burpees you have ever done in one set?
> Reed


103 in 7 minutes last year. Never tried to do as many as I could in a set, not sure if that counts though.


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 7, 2013)

15=15=15 burpees


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 7, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Day 15: 42 burpees (15+14+13). What is the largest number of burpees you have ever done in one set?
> Reed


 
I did a 5 minute burpee challenge last year when I first started doing crossfit.  I did 79.  I've done a ton since, but never specifically to max out a single set.  All I know is my wife and I burned an equal amount of calories just by describing (in great detail) how much we hate burpees as we were doing them last night.

And Surgicalcric- you are truly inspirational.  I'm pretty certain you will set the new standard in regards to minimizing rehab time.  Granted there might be some pissed off doctors and physical therapists along the way.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 7, 2013)

Day 16: 16 burpees.
Reed


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 8, 2013)

16 burps


----------



## reed11b (Mar 8, 2013)

Day 17: 17 burpees.
Do you feel these more in your legs, lungs or upper body? I get baby deer legs from these damn things.
Reed


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 8, 2013)

We started 2 days ago, but in order to play catchup we divided up what we missed into the first 11 days.  So we did 26 on Wed and 27 last night.  We will be caught up next week.  My wife's face (glare really) that she gave me when I reminded her about the challenge was priceless last night.  Granted she did just get home from a pretty heavy duty crossfit workout, but hey she agreed to doing the challenge with me.

If you do them at a quick pace...  all of the above.  I do them as fast as I can so I end up pretty winded even just doing 26 or 27.  When we get to doing 40 (if you do them all in one set) my legs tend to really feel it.  Again I direct everyone's attention to my avatar.  These things suck, plain and simple.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 8, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Day 17: 17 burpees. I get baby deer legs from these damn things.
> Reed


 
Mine is more singular in nature but I feel the same.  I also get a twinge in my lower back.

16 + 17 = 33


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm still playing catch up from last week, so I should be caught up with everyone by Sunday.  Thighs and lungs are what's killing me, but it's a good burn.    Then there's the arthritic big toe - about half of mine I'm having to step back and forward instead of popping because of the bending (or lack thereof) of that damn toe, otherwise the whole foot cramps. Growing old sucks!  :wall:

LL


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 9, 2013)

Catching up again!  day 14, 15, 16 and 17:  62 burps!





TB1077 said:


> ...  Again I direct everyone's attention to my avatar. These things suck, plain and simple.


This dude loves his burpees.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 9, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> This dude loves his burpees.


 
Nobody likes that guy.
Reed


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 9, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> This dude loves his burpees.


 
I dont get the hype.  [yawn] 

Day 18 = 18 on one leg (no prosthetic)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 10, 2013)

18 burps and change.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 10, 2013)

Day 19: 27 burpees (18+19)
I'm not sure if it's inspirational or discouraging to have surgicalcric remind us how he is kicking our asses with only one leg. 
Reed


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 10, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Day 19: 27 burpees (18+19)
> I'm not sure if it's inspirational or discouraging to have surgicalcric remind us how he is kicking our asses with only one leg.
> Reed


 
I assure you guys I am setting no speed record with these Burpees.  I am just getting through them...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 10, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I assure you guys I am setting no speed record with these Burpees. I am just getting through them...


 
Old and out of shape that I am, I'm so glad that at least for now, I can keep up with at least part of your workout.

LL


----------



## reed11b (Mar 10, 2013)

Not sure why this did not post the first time:
aaaannnnd I am a One-Delta-Ten-Tango.
just added 10 burpees for a total of* 37* (18+19)
Reed


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 10, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Old and out of shape that I am, I'm so glad that at least for now, I can keep up with at least part of your workout.
> 
> LL


 
Getting out of bed and going back to bed isnt part of my workout.  

19 today...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 10, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Getting out of bed and going back to bed isnt part of my workout.


 
You are dead meat. D-E-D meat!

I'm caught up as of this evening. That involved 25 this morning and 25 this evening.  Our grand total as of today is 190 - tomorrow is # 20. Speaking of which... our #100 day is May 30th... maybe we need a party?  I notice several of us are Puget Sound residents... :-"

LL


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 10, 2013)

Day 19 up!


----------



## reed11b (Mar 11, 2013)

Day 20: 20 burpees.
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice to be caught up.

Day 20: 20 burpees.

LL


----------



## Kunoichii (Mar 11, 2013)

I didnt see this until now, so I have some catching up to do. If I'm not completely math retarded, I have 210 to do... that is going to take a while.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 12, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> I didnt see this until now, so I have some catching up to do. If I'm not completely math retarded, I have 210 to do... that is going to take a while.


 

And every day you've got to add more!  

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 12, 2013)

41 in the rearview...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 12, 2013)

Day 21: 21 burpees

LL


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 13, 2013)

Catching up again: Day 20, 21, and 22 up!


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 14, 2013)

ive been out trying to keep up. 100 for the day


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 14, 2013)

42 done.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 14, 2013)

21 this morning, Plan is for 22 at lunch and 23 in the afternoon. I'm done skipping days.
Reed


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 14, 2013)

23 down...and then back up.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 14, 2013)

Day 23: 21 this morning and 45 this afternoon (22+23). No. More. Skipping. Days!
Reed

Day 24: 24 burpees. Was definitely judged by coworkers.
Reed


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 17, 2013)

21 this morning 22 afternoon 23 at gym and 24 couple minutes ago


----------



## reed11b (Mar 17, 2013)

Day 26: 25+26 Burpees. So there was only one thing that I could do 
Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long 
Reed


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 18, 2013)

Couple days without 'net access...

Day 26 in the rearview


----------



## reed11b (Mar 18, 2013)

Day 27: Got a Twist of Cain-o up in my brain-o. 27 burpees
Reed

Day 28: 100m repeats and 28 burpees in the rain. I'm kind of a big deal.
Reed

Day 29: 29 burpees. Better late in the day then never.
Reed


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 24, 2013)

Missed a lot of days starting from Day 23 -- a lot of catching up to do!

Stopped at 70 for today. Felt my hammies start to cramp on me.  LOL!


----------



## reed11b (Mar 25, 2013)

Burpess 30+31. Still several day behind. In fact, no longer sure what day it is.
Reed

Out. Missed so many days my knuckle dragging ass can't even figure out what day I should be on. Will do this again starting Oct 1, for others that did not try this time/failed to complete or will finish and are crazy enough to do it again.
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Meh.  I'm behind but I rigged up a calendar so I can figure out when I get behind what I need to do.  Though as crazy as our lives have been for the last week, I'm not sure I'll make it.

If you want to catch up, you should do 40 on Easter Sunday for a grand total of 820.

LL


----------



## reed11b (Aug 10, 2013)

Starting again.
Day 1: 1 burpee
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 10, 2013)

Fine.  You are on.  Wanna do our first one's together at the picnic today?  

LL


----------



## reed11b (Aug 10, 2013)

I can always do another.
Reed


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking back at that guys video....we call burpee Pull-ups: _*THROW-UPS*_....

I'm in!!!!!

:-"


----------



## reed11b (Aug 11, 2013)

Did 2 +3 to catch up with a friend on the "other" SOF site.
Total 5 burpees.
Reed

4 burpees. Any more of you sissies going to jump in this time?
Reed


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 12, 2013)

We'll see how far I get with this piece of shit elbow of mine.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 12, 2013)

The girls are stepping up boys, where are you at? If you're scurrred, just say you're scurrred.
Reed


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have 100 days, but I'll try and knock them out early.

105 down.  That's 14 days.  I probably shouldn't do this right before bed.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2013)

126 tonight.  That's 21 days.  I think I am done with this "week" thing...


----------



## reed11b (Aug 13, 2013)

5 burpees.
Reed
P.S. Damn it LOST!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2013)

reed11b said:


> P.S. Damn it LOST!




Sorry.  I have little clerk syndrome...


----------



## reed11b (Aug 15, 2013)

6 burpees
Reed


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 15, 2013)

22


----------



## reed11b (Aug 16, 2013)

7 burpees

8 burpees, get on it.
Reed

Saturday: 9 burpees
Sunday: 10 burpees
Reed
P.S. Now I'm committed to some 30 day plank challenge as well. If anyone wants a piece of that, just let me know.

My 4 year old told me that a burpee is a cross between a jumping jack and a push up.
11 burpees
Reed

Tuesday I did my 12 burpees
 Missed yesterday, so doing yesterday this morning and today tonight.
13 burpees.
Reed

14. Anyone out there?
Reed


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm starting back at one. First week of school got me a touch misdirected.  


And what's the plank challenge?


----------



## reed11b (Aug 23, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm starting back at one. First week of school got me a touch misdirected.
> 
> 
> And what's the plank challenge?


 
This.

16. I still owe 15 yesterday.
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 24, 2013)

Crap.  I dun been ignoring this.  Guess I'd better get in gear.  Plank challenge looks painful.  It's going to suck, I'm sure.

LL


----------



## reed11b (Aug 25, 2013)

Day 17/8: 17 burpees, 45sec plank. Why is it only the women who are not to scuurred to try?
Reed

Day 18/9: 18 burpees and 1 min plank
Reed


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 26, 2013)

Day two.  Two and :20.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll join in. I am taking a flight tonight so I plan on doing my first burpee of the challege after takeoff. If Tebow throws a pick tonight I may change my mind and do the burpee right into a ceiling fan to end my misery :wall:


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 29, 2013)

Scubadew said:


> I'll join in. I am taking a flight tonight so I plan on doing my first burpee of the challege after takeoff. If When Tebow throws a pick tonight I may change my mind and do the burpee right into a ceiling fan to end my misery



I think that's what you meant to say.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 29, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> I think that's what you meant to say.


 
I walked right into that one. I suppose the only thing left to do is decide whether or not to Tebow before I jump into the fan.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 30, 2013)

This Morning Day 21/12; 21 burpees in 1:43
Just Now: Day 22/13; 22 burpees in 1:49
Reed


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 30, 2013)

Forgot to post up yesterday's 23 burpees.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 31, 2013)

Day 23/14 done.
Reed

Day 24/15 done. 24 burpees and 1:30 plank
Reed


----------



## enceladus (Sep 1, 2013)

Jumping on board....

Day 1: 1 burpee / 20sec plank


----------



## reed11b (Sep 1, 2013)

Get some!
Reed


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm up to day seven. Seven burpees and :45 second plank.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 4, 2013)

Should be on 27/18, three day behind. Did 25/16 this morning will do 26/17 tonight. I hope to do 27/18 as well.
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 4, 2013)

That's only 78, get it done.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 4, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That's only 78, get it done.



Are you doing it?  

I started it all over again, since I'm old and forgetful, I went with starting on Sep 1.  I figure by Sep 30, I'll be in the habit enough not to forget what I'm supposed to do and how many... :-"

LL


----------



## reed11b (Sep 4, 2013)

26/17, going to do the 27/18 in couple of hours. ugh, huffing and puffing like a.....fat....kid....working....out. :deadamnit!
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 4, 2013)

reed11b said:


> ... ugh, huffing and puffing like a.....fat....kid....working....out...


 
Snork.  My lunch was twice as big as yours and I'm not huffing n puffing...










Oh. Wait.  I'm back on Day 4... 

Zing!  Gotcha Reed! 

LL


----------



## x SF med (Sep 4, 2013)

reed11b said:


> 26/17, going to do the 27/18 in couple of hours. ugh, huffing and puffing like a.....fat....kid....working....out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I should have made you eat yogurt and granola for lunch...  or a salad...


----------



## reed11b (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 27/18 in the rearview.
Reed


----------



## enceladus (Sep 5, 2013)

Still on serve...
Day 5: 5 burpees

I haven't even broken a sweat yet, and I already regret signing up for this.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 5, 2013)

enceladus said:


> Still on serve...
> Day 5: 5 burpees
> 
> I haven't even broken a sweat yet, and I already regret signing up for this.




Are you doing the planking?

Just did my Day 5:  5 burpees and :40 planking plus :20 reverse planking.

LL


----------



## reed11b (Sep 6, 2013)

Day 28/19 done 
Reed

Day 29/20 done.
Reed

Did 30/21  over the weekend and 32/23 this morning. Will make up 31/22 tonight and be one day behind.
Reed


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm four days behind, thanks to a rare attack of hay fever that's laid me low since Sunday evening. Since my elbow can only tolerate 10 reps at a time, I'll be a little slow in catching up. I'm not worried.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 11, 2013)

Been gone.  Up to 33...


----------



## reed11b (Sep 13, 2013)

98 burpees (31+33+34). Back on target and ahead of last years quit point. Bring it.
Reed

35 burpees. Recounted and I am still a day behind, so I will do 36 tonight.
Reed

36 burpees.
Reed


----------



## Jacob Blackwell (Sep 15, 2013)

im in


----------



## x SF med (Sep 15, 2013)

Jacob Blackwell said:


> im in


 
You have failed to follow simple instructions by making your first post here.   Post an introduction in the proper place before making any other posts anywhere on the board.  Failure to comply will not be looked at in a favorable manner.

You state in your profile that you are a 91M, Bradley Vehicle maintainer, you should be able to follow directions/instructions better than you've shown us.  Get on it.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 17, 2013)

Day 39: 77 burpees (38 + 39)
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Sep 17, 2013)

40 burpees in 3:35
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Sep 22, 2013)

I am way behind. Yesterday I did 41, leaving me with ONLY 174 to complete today if I can.
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Sep 23, 2013)

I am caught up by doing 174 burpees in three set of 58. Today is day 46. I hate you all.
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you should start doing BB burpees instead, this is sounding too easy.
:-"


----------



## reed11b (Sep 23, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I think you should start doing BB burpees instead, this is sounding too easy.
> :-"


 I'll play your silly little game, what is a BB burpee?
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Sep 23, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I think you should start doing BB burpees instead, this is sounding too easy.
> :-"


 NM, just looked them up. You can go die in fire. 
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Sep 26, 2013)

141 burpees. (46+47+48). Skipping days hurts. A lot.
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Sep 27, 2013)

49 burpees. I owe 50 for tonight still.
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm out. I have commitments this week that will not allow me the time/space to get these done. I'll be making a go of it again on New Years, unless somebody wants to try starting earlier then that.
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 1, 2013)

Someday.  Someone from this board will actually complete this and give a proper AAR!  

LL


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll do 400 burpee's with you on Saturday. That'll cover your week.

I'll probably hit up McVeigh at 1700-1800ish.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 1, 2013)

Is McVeigh Gym still open? I'll be at my NG training on Sat.
Reed


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure. I was there two Fridays ago. 

I have training this weekend as well.


----------



## Ves (Oct 7, 2013)

It was open last week, listed as 8am - 4pm likely for Fri-Sun with the DONSA this week.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 7, 2013)

Gym's are still open...so far.
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 8, 2013)

You need a gym to do burpees?


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 8, 2013)

Did your guard training/weekend get shut down last weekend Reed? 

They told us not to come in, because they wouldn't be able to pay us. I might hit up McVeigh Saturday morning. Will be in the area supporting a friend for her bikini contest. I think there's some fitness expo going on in Tacoma.



SkrewzLoose said:


> You need a gym to do burpees?



Reed does hardcore burpee's. He sets the treadmill to a speed of 9.0 and incline of 2.6. After a deepened state of meditation he completes as many burpee's as possible without being run off the spinning tread. Builds character.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 8, 2013)

I had my own smart-ass answer for screwz, but I'll just go with Hillclimbs. Guard training was canceled. Let me know what time Sat, and I'll link up with you.
Reed
P.S. you should bring your friend, just saying.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 8, 2013)

You're gonna just have to come to the expo and we'll exfil all the bikini competitors. Show them your burpee's, and they will follow. lol.

I'll text you thurs/friday when I get more info. She said morning pre-judging was free, so I was hoping to lift before or after that. I just want to see the womans bikini/figures. Don't need to see giant dudes oiled up in man thongs... Or the female bodybuilders. Not how I want to start the weekend.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 8, 2013)

And to be slightly on topic.

I did 60 burpee's today.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 8, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> Reed does hardcore burpee's. He sets the treadmill to a speed of 9.0 and incline of 2.6. After a deepened state of meditation he completes as many burpee's as possible without being run off the spinning tread. Builds character.


I still don't see anything about barbells being used as well.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 8, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I still don't see anything about barbells being used as well.


 For a skinny squid, you sure talk a lot of smack! 
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 8, 2013)

100 BB burpess @ 95# in just under 30 minutes was my best time the last time I did it.
It can be done in a fraction of that...


----------



## Ravage (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 48. 52 days to go.


----------



## OSINT (Nov 3, 2013)

I could never do push-up (or squats for that matter) every day, but I def. think I'm going to add this into my kettle bell rotation.  They look miserable - I like that.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 3, 2013)

Gonna be at McVeigh this friday @reed11b. I have burpees on stand by, if you're down for the punishment. Its enough to cover 30 days and then some mwahaha.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 3, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> Gonna be at McVeigh this friday @reed11b. I have burpees on stand by, if you're down for the punishment. Its enough to cover 30 days and then some mwahaha.


That doesn't even sound the least bit appealing. What time?
Reed


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll probably be off work at 1500 each day, according to my last conference call. I don't mind waiting up if you have work.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 3, 2013)

cool.  PM sent.
Reed


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Nov 24, 2013)

Starting this with my buddy in about a week or so along with regular training..  We'll see how this goes lol...


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 13, 2014)

Day 1 for me. Figured I'd join in and throw this into my post-WOD regime. Cant hurt...asides from actually hurting.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 13, 2014)

9 pages of posts and no one has completed it yet.  Don't get our hopes up MA2...


Actually, do get our hopes up.  Please complete the 100 day burpee challenge and that will be yet another check in the box for the Navy.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ill keep you guys posted. I wont disappoint.

- nick


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 13, 2014)

100 burpees a day or a an increase of a burpee per day?


----------



## reed11b (Jan 13, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> 100 burpees a day or a an increase of a burpee per day?


Day 1: 1 burpee, Day 2: 2 burpees.........Day 100: 100 Burpees.
Reed


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 13, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Day 1: 1 burpee, Day 2: 2 burpees.........Day 100: 100 Burpees.
> Reed


That is what I figured but thank you for the clarification. I will be starting tomorrow and also adding 100 Hindu squats.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 2. Today's wod definitely made me wonder what days 60-100 would feel like.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 14, 2014)

Still early days for me, but agreed it will be interesting especially on OLY days.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 15, 2014)

Missed today due to inclement newborn weather. Tomorrow will mean 7 total burpees. Not too big of a deal outside of the fact that my actual workout is gonna slay me.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 16, 2014)

Day 4. Not fun after a hang squat snatch workout. MilitaryAthlete really destroys me.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 16, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> Day 4. Not fun after a hang squat snatch workout. MilitaryAthlete really destroys me.


Check out TaskForceBlack for some good programming as well.  I have it on good authority that those guys kinda know what they are talking about...  :-"


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 16, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Check out TaskForceBlack for some good programming as well.  I have it on good authority that those guys kinda know what they are talking about...  :-"


 
I took a look over there and I see what you see, senor. Me likes. I'll give it a whirl. Their assessment wod looks quite brutal.  Imagine a certain number of burpees after all that.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 21, 2014)

Day 8.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 23, 2014)

Day 10.....shit is starting to compound after the wod. Had to do 90 burpees on just the wod alone and I missed day 9 so had to combine those days this morning. Yeesh.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 23, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> Day 10.....shit is starting to compound after the wod. Had to do 90 burpees on just the wod alone and I missed day 9 so had to combine those days this morning. Yeesh.


 You can count your WOD burpees toward your daily total. Just a thought.
Reed


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 23, 2014)

reed11b said:


> You can count your WOD burpees toward your daily total. Just a thought.
> Reed


 
I was wondering about that ya know. It feels like a better idea but is that the standard we are all agreed upon here? Im fine with that...trust me. Especially on day 100 if I have a burpee heavy wod itll be a long and terrible day. I just want all of us who are doing it here to be on that same standard. Im down.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 24, 2014)

Day 11. Not a bad day as today was only a Ruck workout.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 14.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 29, 2014)

Day 16


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, I think you've already surpassed all the Army folks who were trying this.  Well done.


----------



## swimr235 (Jan 30, 2014)

Day 17. Today was rather shitty due to the fact that my workout prior was 2x max reps in 1minute of front squats and then immediately followed by: 100 push-ups, 100 flutter kicks (4x), 100 air squats and 100 push-ups (yeah, again). Doing 17 burpees really felt crappy on the Helbows after 200 push-ups. Not painful...just...gnarly.


----------



## swimr235 (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 22....oh good god this is starting to hurt after long wods. Sorry I havent updated the last few days im on my AT down in Key West for the next few weeks. Anyone of you crazies down here?

- nick


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 4, 2014)

Hmm...make another reference about the Army/Navy bowl here...  The hate keeps me warm just like peeing in the pool.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Hmm...make another reference about the Army/Navy bowl here...  The hate keeps me warm just like peeing in the pool.
> Keep up the good work.


 
I always keep my mouth shut when I cross over to the shallow end from the deep end of the pool because of how much warmer the shallow end is. I don't trust it.

That or it's because the buddy I fin with is always relieving himself. "Anyone want some of this? There's plenty of chlorine."


----------



## swimr235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 23. Wod wasn't as bad as yesterday's.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 5, 2014)

When I was at NAB, there were some who thought the CTT was a salt water pool.  We were eventually informed that it was NOT salt water, but seemed that way because of the "400 of you retards swimming and pissing in it every day".


----------



## swimr235 (Feb 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> When I was at NAB, there were some who thought the CTT was a salt water pool.  We were eventually informed that it was NOT salt water, but seemed that way because of the "400 of you retards swimming and pissing in it every day".



Hahaha awesome.


----------



## swimr235 (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 24. This was the worst today. The workout was 8 rounds: 200m run, 100 mountain climbers, 200m run and 25 pushups. 24 burps after that was rough. Did them nice and slow.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 6, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> Day 24. This was the worst today. The workout was 8 rounds: 200m run, 100 mountain climbers, 200m run and 25 pushups. 24 burps after that was rough. Did them nice and slow.



Straight outta Task Force Black... Looked like a killer workout + Burpees = :dead:


----------



## strengthfromtheheart (Mar 5, 2014)

Day 1: 1 Burpee. Today's ash wednesday so the 40 days of pain and misery working off all the king cake starts now. Started the burpees + 50 eight count bodybuilders with pullups and an hour of track practice this afternoon.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 5, 2014)

No bullshit. Im gonna start again on Monday. Thats right....from 1. I made it to 47...missed one day! And when faced with making up the day and doing the regular days Burps...I was about 15 into it, mind you after a WOD already, and was just like "Effff this shit". Ill start over. Word to the wise....once you pass 30 DO NOT MISS A DAY!!!! It will hurt....a lot.


----------



## strengthfromtheheart (Mar 6, 2014)

Day 2: 2 Burpees. Track this afternoon as well. Only 98 days to go!


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 6, 2014)

strengthfromtheheart said:


> Day 2: 2 Burpees. Track this afternoon as well. Only 98 days to go!


 

...Only.


----------



## strengthfromtheheart (Mar 7, 2014)

Day 3: 3 Burpees. 97 days to go.


----------



## strengthfromtheheart (Mar 8, 2014)

Day 4: 4 Burpees. 96 days to go. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ill start it over today.


----------



## strengthfromtheheart (Mar 10, 2014)

Hell yes. Day 5: 5 Burpees


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 10, 2014)

strengthfromtheheart said:


> Hell yes. Day 5: 5 Burpees



We don't need a day by day progress report.


----------



## Sully2490 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm down, starting this today.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 10, 2015)

Good lord, not this again...


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 10, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Good lord, not this again...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 10, 2015)

Check the post above mine, racing_kitty
Nice clip art, though!!


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 10, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Check the post above mine, racing_kitty
> Nice clip art, though!!



Oh, I saw it.  Trust me.  Why do you think I made the effort?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 10, 2015)

Awwwww...I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now. Or is that warm and burny...


----------

